# my story



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i suggest you post asking for suggestions in the poodle breeder directory thread. there are a lot of experienced owners who will be able to offer advice and may even be able to point you to specific breeders, depending on where you live, what exactly you're looking for, etc. health and temperament are key watchwords at pf and that's a good starting point.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Finding a truly reputable breeder can feel like a second job (or writing a dissertation).  It's hard work.

If I were looking for a puppy, I'd start by contacting the Poodle Club of America (PCA) breeder referral rep (if I remember correctly, you're in Ohio). You can also check the PCA site for affiliate clubs and member breeders in your area. That's a good first step. 

Then, I'd review the Versatility in Poodles site for information about health issues and testing and identifying a responsible breeder.

Finally, you can always ask folks here about breeders and/or to review web sites or information. Christine Nethery (Boxwood Poodles) is an Ohio breeder who was recommended to me by someone I trust.

Just a note, the PCA national specialty is next week. My suspicion is that many breeders will be traveling, super busy, and generally slow to respond to inquiries until after April 25. 

Good luck!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, lots of folks will be at PCA next week, so if you contact people and don't get instant answers, don't feel frustrated.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow. That's sad. I've never heard of a submissive wetting standard poodle. It is sad that your second baby was so nervous like that. It really let's me realized how blessed I am. Have never had a problem dog like that. None of my birds are nervous or screamers either. 
I'm sure the perfect pup is out there for you.


----------



## 1000 gifts (Apr 11, 2014)

It was very sad, I cried for a long time. I am trying to take things slow, study up and hopefully do better next time. Thank you for your response. Diana


----------

